

The State of the Internet - kgill
http://www.businessinsider.com/state-of-internet-slides-2012-10?op=1

======
kgill
This is an interesting report packed with information and graphs that paint a
picture of where we are and where we are heading. Understanding the entire
landscape before indulging can make a huge difference, especially for
internet-based software startups.

